# consent form for FLR pls help



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

there is 3 part consent form to be signed before i can send in the documents.

first part i believe is for me(where it says consent for the home office to verify application information)
second part is for my sponsor(consent for the home office to verify third party information)
third part is the one i dont get, (consent for the home office to verify information from third party sponsor)

https://visas-immigration.service.gov.uk/documents/family_consent.pdf

pls help clarify, any guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

It's for anyone else you may share a bank account (and maybe utility bills etc. - not 100% on that bit) with that you are submitting as evidence. If everything has just your and your sponsors name, then you don't need it.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

thank you for the prompt reply.

so as you have put it, if the documents only concern me as the applicant and my sponsor the third part is not needed. 

the third part provides the following explanation:

"PART 3: Consent for the Home Office to verify information from third party
sponsor
If the information or documentation relates to another person or persons who is to
provide the applicant with financial support, that person or persons* should sign the
following declaration:
I have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the
application form. I have provided information or documentation to support the
application. I understand the Home Office may verify the information or
documentation which has been provided.
I agree to the provider of the information or documentation giving the Home Office
relevant personal data it holds about me. This is limited to that which is necessary to
confirm that the information or documentation the applicant has supplied is genuine
and correct. If that information or documentation is not genuine or correct, the
provider may give the Home Office details of any irregularities, inaccuracies or
discrepancies in the information or documentation, and may also disclose to the
Home Office the correct information that they hold.
I understand that this information or documentation may be used to decide the
application and for related purposes.
Name and address of financial sponsor"

sorry my question is, this is in no way applicable to my sponsor as he is not the third party right?, and if we are staying in his mom's house, would that be classified as financial support? we have letters from mom and landlord confirming we live as members of tenants household but not tenants. name also appears on the new tenancy.

pls advise, thank you.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Not 100% with regards to your sponsor's mother, but I would assume if you are submitting anything with her name on i.e. utility bill, then she'd need to sign a consent form. 

I've only completed FLR(M) form, and that's clear about applicant, sponsor and third party consent. The third one stated:

"If the account with the bank or utility company relates to another person who is to provide the applicant with financial support, that person* should sign the following declaration:"

We didn't need to complete this has it was only me and my wife's name in the evidence. Someone else will be able to better advise.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As stated, if you are submitting any document such as bills, bank statement, property deed or tenancy agreement etc, bearing a name other than you or your sponsor, that person(s) have to sign the third part. This is because without everyone's consent, Home Office is unable to verify the accuracy of a document with the originator, such as the veracity of bank statement with the bank.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

hi joppa thanks for replying.

does it means the landlord whos name is on the tenancy has to sign it, or my mother in law whos is the tenant has to sign it? 

the part that confuses me is that part 3 mention,

If the information or documentation relates to another person or persons who is to
provide the applicant with financial support, that person or persons* should sign the
following declaration:
I have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the
application form. I have provided information or documentation to support the
application"

the part where it says ' I have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the
application form. I have provided information or documentation to support the
application.' this part seems to suggest a sponsor who is providing financial support for the application which would be my partner? so confused at this point. so sry for the long post, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

all banks is under sponsor name. no joint account. only thing that bears another name is tenancy since my mother in law is the tenant and we are not. secondly council tax letter is registered to my mother in law as well. 

so she will need to sign part 3?

what about the landlord does she play a role? 

sry for all the question. thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's best for her to sign, as otherwise UKVI will be unable to perform verification check on those documents.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

thank you for the advise joppa, really appreciate it.

i get the part about third party, but my mother in law who provides us the free accommodation as tenant did not provide us financial support.

it says in part 3 consent, that, "i have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the application form. i have provided information or documentation to support the application". does this financial support includes non-monetary support?

my partner's sister told us it should be my husband signing it as he is the financial supporter. is she wrong?

thank for the help.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Free accommodation is financial support, is it not? If your mother in law signs it then you won't have a problem, if she doesn't sign it and it turns outs UKVI needed the consent form then you may have your application returned as invalid.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

we dont mind her signing it, just that some other people advising that it should be the sponsor who signs it. so makes us confused more...

or can we print two part 3 consent forms have mother in law sign it and my husband? 

part 2 of the consent form only ask for joint names and etc. it did not ask for sponsor to sign for financial support, thats why my sister in law says the third part should be my husband. am not convinced due to the wording third party sponsor. part 2 uses the wording 'verify third party information' as well. 

was meant to post it all today. sigh.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Speaking from experience, my wife and I only signed the first and second part - we got the visa no problem. 

A third party sponsor is someone who is not the applicant or the sponsor. Third party information is something related outside of your control, like a utilities company.


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

i noticed that.. been telling his sister. part 1 says only sign part 3 if relevant...

then she says, there is no harm signing additional paper..

what gets me thinking is the financial part, cause we are not renting but as according to the wording of the tenancy agreement, we are part of the tenant's household who have exclusive use of one of the bedroom.

maybe i'll just have my mother in law sign it

since my husband signed part 2 already. hope we are right.

thanks so much for helping and commenting


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Have your mother in law sign part 3, your husband is covered by part 2, and you by part 1 - no room for error then.

The reason it's there because they need permission from anyones name who is on the evidence to verify it.

No problem, happy to help!


----------



## zach121 (May 20, 2017)

thank you so much again. really appreciate it


----------

